# Varroa Trap



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

What was so interesting?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

These are similar results to those I found in one of my hives, only I opened more cells and thus was able to find more reproducing mites, still only one example in worker brood though.


----------

